# Who's the Best/Cheapest online OEM parts seller?



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new MAF for my 1996 truck. I've tried used MAFs and rebuilt ones, but they have all failed after a few years. I'm just going to go whole hog and buy a new one this time. Now the dealer down the street from me wants over $400 for this little piece of smart plastic. I'm sure I can shop around and get a better deal online, but only Nissan sells this part new. 

Who have you found to be reliable with good prices on OEM parts?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check the online prices of other dealerships...you can usually find a cheaper one.

Here are some links to check that I know about:
Dave Burnette @ SouthPoint Nissan in Texas. 888-254-6060 (aka DAVEB on Maxima.org - Great customer service & prices)
PartzNet
Pinnacle Nissan


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks. Unfortunately, i only have one dealer my town, so options are limited. I will check into them as well. So far, my best price is Courtesy Nissan at $381 plus shipping.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I keep finding Nissan Parts sites hard to navigate with unclear descriptions, and no parts illustrations. Any site shave illustrations like the Honda site do to make part verifivation easy?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Courtesy usually does but only for a select few parts.

My suggestion, buy a Hayne's manual and get the true part name...then call the dealer for the part # for searching on an online -_cheaper_- site.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go to phatg20.net. download and install Nissan FAST software. you can then pull up your own part numbers.

As for the Maf thing.. my recommendation is to keep buying them from junkyards.. you can get another used one for $50 and drive for a couple years on it. when it fails, throw it away and get another. considering you can buy 8 of them for the price of one new one, I'd rather swap them out every couple years and save the money. at that rate, you'll get rid of the truck before you ever pay the difference in parts.


----------



## 1000_Mile_Dash (Feb 8, 2007)

Try RockAuto
I got an entire clutch kit for my winter car for $200


----------

